# Another Burlventure



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

@Gixxerjoe04 put an ad on Craigslist looking for burls. A lady responded saying she'd give him some if he cut her a few small logs to grow mushrooms in. He asked me if I wanted to go with him... who'd say no? 

We found several, including a hickory with 3 or 4 burls on it... but they are so far back in the woods, there's no way we could get them up the hills. I almost thought I wasn't going to get myself back up. Gonna re-visit that thought in the near future.

Did find this big oak burl. The tree itself was probably 20" in diameter, but the burl was easily twice as big. We cut about 2' off and had to leave what the saw is sitting on for another trip. Joe got to bust his tree felling cherry today, and I got to mess my back up again. As long as I get a few pieces, it'll be worth it. 

















Notice the redneck engineered throttle on my saw. My throttle cable messed up while cutting the box elder burls I posted the other day. Since my new one isn't here yet, I found a set of those clamping pliers that a nurse friend had given me a while back, and used my knee to work the throttle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds like fun! Hopefully, you've got some photos of the wood that you kept before the anchorseal went on it!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was in the middle of writing about our adventure when i got the alert for this haha, ill post the other pics in a minute.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like fun! Hopefully, you've got some photos of the wood that you kept before the anchorseal went on it!


It's freezing out, pitch black and I'm pooped, it'll be getting anchorseal in the morning haha. I'll make sure to take better pics before i do, of course the best of the burl is still on the stump that we'll have to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had a few days processing wood when I was too worn out to seal blanks... You can tie them up in a plastic garbage bag and buy yourself a day or two before the checking sets in.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

As cold as it is, I'd say they'll be fine. It was every bit of 200 below today, and of course, we walked 18 miles uphill both ways and all I had was a little sweater on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 1, 2015)

The one below might be misleading in size, was like basketball size.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> those clamping pliers that a nurse friend had given me


That's a hemostat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> That's a hemostat.


Thanks... I knew there was a better name than that for them. Today, it's a hemothrottle



I told Joe that we needed to cut that hickory, even if it was just to post pics and tease @Kevin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Thanks... I knew there was a better name than that for them. Today, it's a hemothrottle
> 
> 
> 
> I told Joe that we needed to cut that hickory, even if it was just to post pics and tease @Kevin


Better yet, send it to me and let me tease Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It was every bit of 200 below today



Dam, that's cold

And here I am stuck in the house because it's 38 degrees!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> because it's 38 degrees


Joe's truck said it was 37... but there's no way that's correct. Must have been heat coming off his rainforest destroying, smog producing, obnoxiously loud diesel truck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Joe's truck said it was 37... but there's no way that's correct. Must have been heat coming off his rainforest destroying, smog producing, obnoxiously loud diesel truck



HA!! I guess I'm just a candy, I went out to the shop, glued up two parts of a cutting board, and took my butt back inside!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> That's a hemostat.



It's actually called a roach clip; the medical community co-opted them from the recreational drug community and charges 10 times more for them than the head shops do. You could save your hospitals a ton of dough by ordering them from your local tobacco shop.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It's actually called a roach clip



When I was in High School I called one a roach clip and my Father asked how I knew that. Not my brightest moment.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> When I was in High School I called one a roach clip and my Father asked how I knew that. Not my brightest moment.....


Uhm, I heard you call it that dad......he he.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Uhm, I heard you call it that dad......he he.



Umm, ya, I don't think that quick. My name is Tony after all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, this is killing me. All you guys out cutting and all my stuff is sitting there waiting in the snow drifts. I'm going tomorrow if I have to pack stuff out on the 4-wheeler. I did manage to get a water pump and radiator in my truck today, so it wasn't a total loss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Dad, what's a roach clip ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2015)

Well Son, it's a specially designed device made to detain any adventurous little roaches who seem to have a habit of sneaking off, but most importantly to keep the little Bat Rastards from biting you on the lip when you go to kiss them.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Corjack (Jan 2, 2015)

You guys been makin pot calls again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Last call I made was when the pot was so hot it was smoking, I called the fire department they in turn called the Popo and wouldn't know it, they wanted to put me in jail, I just don't understand it. I thought I was doing the right the right thing after all there was a lot smoke going around.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

All this talk of burls, cold tempts, kissin roachs and pot calls has ame a jonesin I think I just might strike up the heat and make me a few pot calls. Where did I put that Black Labradorean stuff? I should be able to smells it, smells like $h1t when lit taste like it too. All man what a trip. Hey Mary Jane you out there?
Redneck saw yea right wheres the duck tape and you still have a cap on your fuel tank and what that black plastic piece wi on your pull cord. I thought that's where that wrench goes to tighten your chain and check your fuel and oil level. Just a wanna be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ole yea con grats on your Burl finds. Now if you only had you a mule they could pack them burls out for ya.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Man I keep trying to turn some pots but keep being drawn to this post!! I just don't get it.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/walnut-cookies.18866/#post-232857


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Man I keep trying to turn some pots but keep being drawn to this post!! I just don't get it.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/walnut-cookies.18866/#post-232857



@Kevin 
You make the best venison sausage I ever tasted but you don't know about walnut cookies and you claim to be from Texas? Kevin what are we going to do with this boy?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

